# Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich



## Rapunzel (3. Juni 2010)

Ein Hallo an alle anderen Teichliebhaber,

Ich lese schon eine Weile im Hintergrund mit, und nun habe ich auch mal eine Frage:

Meine gelbe Sumpfschwertlielie will nicht richtig blühen, sie bringt immer nur einen Blütestengel hervor, und das war`s, steht aber an einem sonnigen Platz und hat viele Blätter und eine üppigen Wurzelballen entwicktelt. Alter ca. 4 Jahre, Tiefe: ca. 5cm unter Wasser.
Ich gucke immer ganz neidisch auf einen Teich in der Nachbarschaft, da hat die Lilie haufenweise Blüten. Was mache ich falsch?   

LG

Nicole


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Servus Nicole

Hast ein Bild vom Teich wo man die __ Lilien erkannen kann 

Bei mir blühen sie alle ...

Habe welche /trocken/feucht in Erde stehen 
 

Habe welche in einem Bottich mit 5cm Wasserüberdeckung stehen
 

Habe welche in einem Bottich mit 15-20cm Wasserüberdeckung stehen
   

Am besten gedeihen sie mit 5cm Wasserüberdeckung .....


----------



## Xeal (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo, 

Bei mir blühen sie im zweien Jahr auch in ca. 25 cm Wassertiefe (in Spielsand). 

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: 
Wir haben im Garten __ Schwertlilien im Beet stehen, wachsen die auch im Wasser ?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Servus Holger

Mittleres Bild ... auf -5cm bis 0cm ... siehst die "Blaue" ... aber ob das eine __ Schwertlilie ist 

Probier es mal mit einem kleinen "Abstecher" aus .... "Learning by doing"  .. ich mach`s net anders


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten!

Ja, Helmut, genau die Sumpfschwertlilie habe ich auch, die bei Dir im blauen Bottich blüht. Also, das find ich jetzt echt gemein von meiner.. . Mal eine Frage: In welchem Substrat stehen denn Deine __ Lilien?
In meinem Teich habe ich keinen Sand als Substrat eingefüllt, sondern nur Kiessteinen. Vielleicht ist das der Grund. Gibst Du Deinen Lilien auch Dünger? Mach ich auch nicht... .

Hallo Holger: Zu Deiner Frage mit den anderen __ Schwertlilien. Also, ich habe Schwertlilien, die blühen rot, lila und gelb, haben aber kürzere und straff- aufrechte Schwertblätter.Ebenso liegen ihre Rhizome oberhalb der Erde oder sollten zumindest.  Die wollen aber definitv trocken stehen, sonst würden sie Dir wegfaulen. Aber wenn Du genug Ableger davon hast, würde ich auch experimentieren.

LG
Nicole


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Servus Nicole

Sie sind in Mutterboden gepflanzt und werden nicht gedüngt


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo  Nicole

seit jahren sitzen meine gelben __ schwertlilien tief im teich.
ca 1 m tief in einem großen maurerbottich, in kies und obenauf ein paar größere steine. ohne dünger.
sie blühen jedes jahr üppig.

 
eben gemacht

im biotop habe ich blaue schwertlilien, die sich auch rasant vermehren, ebenfalls in kies.allerdings blühen diese noch nicht.

ich weiß nun nicht, ob es verschiedene gelbe schwertlilien gibt und diese unterschiedliche gegebenheiten brauchen.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Xeal (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hut ab Ulla 

Ich habe nunmal ein par kräftige __ Schwertlilien aus dem Garten in meinen Mini-Teich gesetzt und schaue was passiert  Im Miniteich befindet sich kein Dünger, nur feiner Kies. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hi Holger,

in nassen wachsen nur die Sumpfiris. Die Garteniris (__ Iris germanica Hybriden) - die mit den dicken Rhizomen an der Oberfläche sind Xerophyten (trockenheitangepaßt) und gehen bei dauernassen Füßen nach ner Weile ein

MfG Frank


----------



## R8. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Bei mir wollen sie auch nicht so blühen..


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, 

erstmal danke für Eure Antworten. 

Mensch Ulla, Dein Sumpfirishorst ist ja gigantisch und die Blüten dazu- herrlich!
Genauso sieht`s im Teich meiner Nachbarschaft aus. Dort scheint die __ Iris auch tiefer zu stehen.
Ich hätte gedacht, 1m ist für eine Sumpfpflanze definitiv zu tief und sie würde wegfaulen... .
Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel.

Gut, wenn Ihr alle nicht düngt und Eure Irisse (Pluralform..?) dennoch blühen, kann es daran schon mal nicht liegen. Meine stehen einmal in einem Gitterkorb, vielleicht 20 cm x 20cm in lehmig- sandiger Erde und einmal in einer Kiesschicht direkt im Teich, wobei die Kiesschicht nicht sehr tief ist, vielleicht 10 cm. Kann es sein, dass die Irisse nicht genug Wurzelraum haben? 

LG
Nicole


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

hallo Nicole

sie ist schon uralt, etliche male hab ich sie mit beil halbiert weil sie im alten teich damals einfach zu riesig wurde.seit sie im neuen teich steht bleibt sie konstant in der größe, aber blüht jedes jahr so herrlich.
wenn ich sie je nochmal rausholen will muß ein baggerchen helfen 

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Rapunzel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo Ulla,

das stelle ich mir jetzt echt lustig vor, wie Du mit Beil im Teich gestanden hast wie ein Holzfäller..... Aber ich habe auch schon mal im überdimensionierten Surfanzug meines Mannes im April unsere xxl- Seerose halbiert... .
Unsere Nachbarn scheint`s amüsiert zu haben.

Schönes Wochenende

Nicole


----------



## Bebel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo Nicole

Ich denke es liegt an den zu kleinen Körben. Habe meine Wasserlilien im Teich auch in zu kleine Körbe gesetzt, jedenfalls wollen die da auch nicht so üppig wachsen und blühen, wie in meinem Miniteich wo sie frei im Bodenschlamm stehen. Beides sind Ableger derselben Pflanze.

LG Bebel


----------



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo Bebel,

dann werde ich mal die __ Sumpfschwertlilien aus dem Körben herausnehmen und sehen, wie sie sich entwickeln. Kann ja nur besser werden... . Leider ist das Wurzelwerk noch nicht gut ausgebildet, so das ich befürchte, dass sie zu wenig Halt haben und bei Wind umkippen könnten. Deshalb habe ich sie auch überhaupt erst in Körbe gepflanzt. 

Mal schau`n

LG
Nicole


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

hallo

ich hab natürlich NICHT mit dem hackebeilchen im teich gestanden

mit gewalt und spucke  erst die dickeren steine  weg, dann  mit einem gabelspaten drunter, sie ausgehebelt und dann ans ufer gezerrt.
mit hilfe von GöGa raus und draußen dann zerteilt.
sie sah dann immer arg zerfleddert aus.

nicole : warum nimmst du nicht einen runden maurerkübel?..muß ja nicht der größte sein...
kies drauf, steine zum beschweren und ab damit.
vorausgesetzt  es ist eine sumpfschwertlilie....sonst

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie blüht spärlich*

Hallo Ulla,

doch, doch, in meinem Teich steht eine Sumpfschwertlilie. Immerhin hat sie sich bemüht, in diesem Jahr einen einzigen Blütenstengel anzusetzen :evil. Das war es dann aber auch schon mit der ganzen Herrlichkeit. Deine Idee mit dem Maurerkübel ist nicht schlecht, nur ist der ja bestimmt ca. 40cm  hoch und würde dann aus meiner Flachwasserzone herausschauen. Meine Tiefwassserzone mit 80cm will ich für die Seerose vorbehalten, damit wäre auch kein Platz mehr. Falls Du eine weitere Idee hast, her damit....!
Mal eine andere Frage; Du sagtest, Deine Lilie steht im Kies. Ich bringe das immer mit Kieselsteinen durcheinander. Ist das quasi Kies mit einer Körnergröße von ca. 1mm?
Und nur in diesem Kies steht Deine Lilie und blüht ohne Dünger so herrlich?!- Das ist genial!

LG
Nicole


----------

